# Surrey Cat shelter to donate used cat things to?



## avl1982 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello all,

Does anyone know of a cat shelter in or around Surrey that would take donated items as our cat passed away recently? I'd like her things to go somewhere they'll be appreciated.

- 4 litter trays (cleaned)
- several unopened bags of clumping cat litter
- 3 feeding bowls (cleaned)
- several cans of tuna
- some cat food
- a soft cat bed

If you know anywhere that would accept these things, please could you let me know?

Thanks
Abi


----------



## Truman (Mar 17, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. It is very kind of you to think of others at this time. The following is a link to contact details for rescues in your area, I know they would be very grateful for your donation:

Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in Surrey

Regards


----------



## avl1982 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks so much for this. It gives me some comfort to think of other cats enjoying and using what our Mona now cannot. It would be such a waste just to throw these things away.

Thank you

Abi


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I know Godalming cat sanctuary are always looking for donations.


----------

